# IELTS re-evaluation



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Got IELTS result and scores are as Follows:
Speaking 7.0, Listening 6.5, Reading 6.0, Writing 5.5 And Average 6.5 Band. 
This time I got 5.5 in writing.

I have done well in writing and I would have got atleast 6.0 in writing module. I am thinking to put writing module for re-valuation. Anybody have any idea on the re-valuation? 

Secondly, Would this Score be valid if I submit for visa application.? Would CO consider the same? otherwise again I have to sit. I am confused about half band score system in Writing module.


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

pkrish said:


> Got IELTS result and scores are as Follows:
> Speaking 7.0, Listening 6.5, Reading 6.0, Writing 5.5 And Average 6.5 Band.
> This time I got 5.5 in writing.
> 
> ...


Dear Pkrish,
First i congratulate your effort to get the good score in Ielts.I complete my Ielts at my third time.I suggest you dont go for revaluation.Because for my personal opinion nobody get high score in revaluation.The rules for Ielts if you have got error they refund the amount.so dont confuse and concentrate your next attempt.All the best.You are not mention your trade or engineer professional.My opinion your score must 5in all in trade,and Professional 6 in all 4

Ritu


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

pkrish said:


> Got IELTS result and scores are as Follows:
> Speaking 7.0, Listening 6.5, Reading 6.0, Writing 5.5 And Average 6.5 Band.
> This time I got 5.5 in writing.
> 
> ...


If u r a tradie, If u apply b4 1 July 2009, u need 5-5-5-5, but after 1 July u need 6-6-6-6. 

If u want get 15 points u need minimum 6-6-6-6 and 25 pts for 7-7-7-7

John


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks! and thanks for your replies. You are true...lotz of effort is involved, sometime it clicks at once; some time it doesn't as in my case. Again I have to repeat the whole test. I need to get competent scores in all modules under the ICT Computing. Therefore I need 6-6-6-6 and get 15 points. I earlier scored above 6 in all, but its 2 years' validity recently got over. I wish if they increase the validity for more than 3 years . Still in dilemma what to do? If this score could be considered by some or other way, I will feel very happy . I would be appearing again, but now it will take another 2 months for me.


----------



## IndianKrxcute (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Pkrish,


You can take this month also....the time line 3 months has already dropped. Just for your information


----------



## wjjoseph (Feb 20, 2009)

pkrish said:


> Got IELTS result and scores are as Follows:
> Speaking 7.0, Listening 6.5, Reading 6.0, Writing 5.5 And Average 6.5 Band.
> This time I got 5.5 in writing.
> 
> ...


Dear pkrish,

Either way going you will loose some time,because for revaluation you will have to submit your original with the fees. Usually the chance for getting more marks in IELTS after revaluation would be around 5%. My wife was included in that 5% when she went for revaluation and got .5 increase in the writing module. Other module marks were L-8.5 R-8 S-7.5 and W-6.5. She needed 7 in all and both herself and her instructor were sure of getting more. So we took a chance and got back the fees too. But the whole process took around 2 months. If you are so sure you can go for revaluation provided you sacrifice money and time, if it's negative. Regards


----------



## wjjoseph (Feb 20, 2009)

pkrish said:


> Got IELTS result and scores are as Follows:
> Speaking 7.0, Listening 6.5, Reading 6.0, Writing 5.5 And Average 6.5 Band.
> This time I got 5.5 in writing.
> 
> ...


Dear pkrish,

Either way going you will loose some time,because for revaluation you will have to submit your original with the fees. Usually the chance for getting more marks in IELTS after revaluation would be around 5%. My wife was included in that 5% when she went for revaluation and got .5 increase in the writing module. Other module marks were L-8.5 R-8 S-7.5 and W-6.5. She needed 7 in all and both herself and her instructor were sure of getting more. So we took a chance and got back the fees too. But the whole process took around 2 months. If you are so sure you can go for revaluation provided you sacrifice money and time, if it's negative. Regards

Joseph
175 CSL teacher HR online
Lodged in Aug08
CO on March 31st
Medicals finalized on 11th June


----------



## penguin85 (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont know how non-native speakers manage to pass IELTS. As a native speaker of English I only just passed the Academic IELTS test scraping a 7 on writing (I'm confident I didn't make a single spelling or grammatical mistake) - there must be some sort of technique to it to maximize your score

Good luck Pkrish - even native speakers don't find it that easy


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

penguin85 said:


> I dont know how non-native speakers manage to pass IELTS. As a native speaker of English I only just passed the Academic IELTS test scraping a 7 on writing (I'm confident I didn't make a single spelling or grammatical mistake) - there must be some sort of technique to it to maximize your score
> 
> Good luck Pkrish - even native speakers don't find it that easy


In most of the countries, the education is in English medium and for IELTS, the results mainly depends on practise. I know Non-native speakers manage to get 8.0 or even 8.5 in IELTS by enough preparation and practise. So it doesn't matter if one is a native speaker or not.

All the best

John


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

Since I lived most of my life in an english-speaking country, I was able to receive 9's in lsitening and reading and 8.5 in the speaking. But for some reason the writing was my lowest score even though I was quite confident about it. I have been wondering why that one I scored so low at 7.5 even though it was enough for my application. The criteria they use for the writing is reallly hard to pin down, and since it depends on the grader, I think the score is open to interpretation (grader A gives a high score while grader B gives a low score for the same essay), unlike the listening and the reading portion of the test.


----------



## LVM (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi there,

I recently took an IELTS exam general training. I got the following scores
Listening 8, Reading 5.5, Writing 7.5, Speaking 8. I am not sure if I should apply for re-evaluation 
or should I take the exam again? I am know it is upto me to do the necessary. But I would like comments and opinion.


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

I suggest to give IELTS exam again, as the process of revaluation is time consuming and may not be in your favour(as in most cases). With the scores you have acheived in other modules, I think it wont be difficult for you to achieve 6 in Writing.
More practice - dont just read/imagine, do write it on your own and evaulate at the end for no of words(strict), spellings and grammar.

All The Very Best!!


----------



## gr8leo87 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm a non native speaker. And I scored 8.5 in IELTS.


Writing - 8.0
Reading - 9.0
Listening - 8.5
Speaking - 8.0

Trust me its not very difficult. You can get there by practice.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't re-evaluate. Just re-sit.

Honestly, it's not hard to see why you scored 5.5 on Writing. But I'm not putting you down. You're almost there. Nothing another three months of constant writing won't fix.

IMHO, Writing is the hardest in any language, if I may say so. I conclude that for three languages - Mandarin, English and the other. So, don't give up!

P/S: I, too, want to show off my Perfect 9.0 Listening skill. Goes to show that I'm a very good listener :-D


----------



## LVM (Jan 27, 2010)

guys you are getting in wrong, this is my score. 
Listening- 8.0
Reading- 5.5
Writing- 7.5
Speaking 8.0
It is reading in which i screwed my marks with. SHould I re-evaluate or should I re take the exams. Looking at your reply all I can think of is, I should re take the exam.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Mate, re-take with sufficient practice.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Dear

I had given for re-eval for writing module, however there was no change. I sat again after 3months with practice and achieve 6.0 in writing. But care should be taken to practice equally on other modules as well. As it has happened to me. For example, this time I achieved 6 in writing with all effort, but I was shocked to see 5.5 in reading, because in all previous attempts I used to get above 6.0 in reading whether it was General or Academic.

I would also suggest to re-sit for the exam.... 
All the Best luck to you!!!


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Since the re-evaluation process is almost as expensive as a retest and takes time with no guarantee of improvement, I too would suggest taking a retest. Reading seems to be the problem - there are scores of free tests available and practice will easily boost your chances of scoring 7 or more!


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi,

In my second attemp, I didnt make it, this time speaking broke my heart 
L : 8.5 R: 7.5 w: 7.5 s:6.5

please tell me how to apply for re eval ?

I need original TRF, re eval form, but how to pay them...via check, cash n any other thing required ??


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

*You can pay by cash/card*



rps7654 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my second attemp, I didnt make it, this time speaking broke my heart
> L : 8.5 R: 7.5 w: 7.5 s:6.5
> ...


You have to go to the nearest IDP center with your TRF. You can pay by Cash/Card!


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

rps7654 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my second attemp, I didnt make it, this time speaking broke my heart
> L : 8.5 R: 7.5 w: 7.5 s:6.5
> ...


If you are giving through IDP, my recommendation dont go there again, i have been through the same pain where my score was always left by 0.5 to attain 7 in each band.

I went to British Council after burning my time, money and confidence and when i gave via British Council with less preparation i scored 7 and above in each band.

So try via British Council and hoping you are able to score 7 and above in each band.


----------

